# 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid



## xPikex (12. Januar 2016)

http://www.angeln-shop.de/daiwa-morethan-12-braid-135m-angelschnur.html


Hat jemand Erfahrung (per Zufall mit der 0.08mm version?) mit der genannten Schnur?


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Laut meinem Ladenbetreiber vor Ort ist die Schnur das Beste was es bislang auf dem Markt geben soll in noch nie dagewesener Geschmeidigkeit und Feinheit. Und ich glaub ihm das schon wenn er es so explizit sagt.

Der Preis ist aber derart gesalzen, dass ich darin keine Alternative sehe.


----------



## xPikex (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Woah das wird interessant!!

ah shit:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311191

da gibt es schon einen Thread, sorry!


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

habe keine Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur. Werde auch keine sammeln bei dem Preis.


----------



## layercake87 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*



geomujo schrieb:


> Laut meinem Ladenbetreiber vor Ort ist die Schnur das Beste was es bislang auf dem Markt geben soll in noch nie dagewesener Geschmeidigkeit und Feinheit. Und ich glaub ihm das schon wenn er es so explizit sagt.
> 
> Der Preis ist aber derart gesalzen, dass ich darin keine Alternative sehe.



und 'ne fanggarantie gibt's oben drauf? :q

spaß beiseite. die schnur ist wohl eher was für die angler, die diese preise brauchen um vertrauen in ihre ausrüstung zu haben. 
herstellung und materialkosten werden wohl kaum für diesen preis verantwortlich sein. (das sehe ich ja selbst bei stroft schon so)


----------



## fischbär (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Tja, ab jetzt beißen die Fische nicht mehr auf so ollen Kram wie 4er oder 8er Geflecht. Sorry Freunde, jetzt muss es schon die Morethan sein!


----------



## Tino34 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Doch doch... 135m für ca 80€! 

Nun ja, wer es braucht

|kopfkrat


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Interessante Schnur. Vorallem der Preis!

Dafür bekomme ich aber mehr als das Doppelte von einer guten importierten Japanschnur 8fach mit Zoll und Märchensteuer.

Insofern dann vorerst doch nicht ganz so interessant.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Doof wird es nur, wenn die Schnurfüllung mehr als die dafür vorgesehene Rolle kostet


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Hallo?!? Glaubst Du etwa, dass diese Schnur auf JEDER xbeliebigen Rolle - vor allem "BILLIG"-Rolle - funktionieren wird?!?!?!?!? Blasphemie - er hat Jehova gesagt!! :q:q:q
Ich wüsste gerne, wie "dick" dieser Tampen tatsächlich ist. Die müssten da ja schon fast "Spinnenseide" flechten, um bei 12 Fäden auf diese geringen Durchmesser zu kommen!!!!
40 - 50 € pro 100 m ist schon happig - und mir definitiv zu teuer!!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Ich hab frisch Varivas und Stroft drauf, würd die MT aber gerne fischen. Umspulen wäre Irrsinn, also wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich in 2-3 Jahren was werden...


----------



## eric20004 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Da ist ja die WFT 12 Plus One billiger


----------



## xPikex (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Kann man aber nicht wirklich vergleichen. Wft...


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*



xPikex schrieb:


> Kann man aber nicht wirklich vergleichen. Wft...



Wieso?

Es gibt gerade mal ein paar Firmen auf dieser Welt, die solche Schnüre produzieren. Die meisten "Marken"-Schnüre auf dem Markt stammen letztenendes aus nur wenigen Fabriken.
Die großen Marken kaufen da meist auch nur ein und können dann noch bestimmen, welche Farbe, ob ne Versiegelung oder nicht und was auf dem Etikett gelogen werden soll.
Da gibt es je nach zusätzlicher Beschaffenheit nur geringe Unterschiede von ein und der gleichen Grundschnur.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass 4 Schüre von 1 sehr namenhaften, 1 namenhaftem, 1 weniger bekannten und 1 Asia unknown "Hersteller" im Handel auftreten ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich.

Angebliche Herstellernamen bedeuten gar nichts.
Ist immer wieder natürlich auch ne Sache der Vermarktung und was der Kunde glauben möchte.


----------



## tomsen83 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Da die Strippe sogar in Japan für den gleichen Preis in den Shops zu finden ist, muss da wohl was dran sein. Schrott kauft da keiner und wenn P-L nicht stimmen, fliegt das sofort wieder raus.

Ob man jetzt bereit ist, diese Summe auf den Tisch zu legen muss jeder selber wissen, reizen tut´s mich schon...


----------



## jranseier (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Da die Strippe sogar in Japan für den gleichen Preis in den Shops zu finden ist, muss da wohl was dran sein. Schrott kauft da keiner und wenn P-L nicht stimmen, fliegt das sofort wieder raus.



Wie kommst Du da drauf? Sind die Japaner da anders gestrickt? Achten die mehr auf P-L und weniger auf die Marke und das will ich haben Gefühl? Haben die keinen Tackle-Affen?

Oder ist es doch nur das Gefühl: "Das muss so sein."

ranseier


----------



## racoon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> ....diese Summe auf den Tisch zu legen muss jeder selber wissen, reizen tut´s mich schon...



Genau so schauts aus, reizen würde es mich auch und wenn neue Schnur notwendig wird, dann kommt sicherlich diese Leine drauf. Vielleicht ist die Schnur ja so viel besser, dass der Preis gerechtfertigt ist - wer weiß das schon ohne zu testen.

 Es sind ja auch sehr viele Angler mit Ruten Preissektor von 150 Euronen zufrieden, bis sie mal eine Rute fischen, die das doppelte (oder mehr) kostet.


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Hi, was muss die Schnur denn können um den Preis zu rechtfertigen?#c

Grüße JK


----------



## yukonjack (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was muss die Schnur denn können um den Preis zu rechtfertigen?#c
> 
> Grüße JK



Fische an Land zergeln..........


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Joar, das kann sie mit Sicherheit?#6 
Aber auch 5x so gut wie ne Daiwa J8 die "nur" 8€ / 100m kostet?
Ich denke nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*



> Es sind ja auch sehr viele Angler mit Ruten Preissektor von 150 Euronen zufrieden, bis sie mal eine Rute fischen, die das doppelte (oder mehr) kostet.



Mir geht's da bei Schnur genau anders herum: 

Nach diversen teuren 8-fach-Ausflügen werde ich zukünftig wieder zu ganz normaler 4-fach zurückkehren.

Geräusche interessieren mich nicht (Farbverlust schon gar nicht), ne etwas eingefischte 4-fach ist mir weich genug. 

Und wirft auch nicht großartig anders - jedenfalls für mich vernachlässigbar, das macht schließlich kein halbes Fußballfeld mehr oder weniger aus

--> gewählte Schnurstärke in Kombination mit dem restlichen Setup erachte ich da als wesentlich wichtiger in puncto Wurfweite.

Für mich ist Schnur reines Verschleißmaterial und kein Fetisch - die muss daher einfach nur zuverlässig und nicht zu teuer sein.

Was für mich ne solide 4-fach bestens tut.


----------



## racoon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*



jkc schrieb:


> Joar, das kann sie mit Sicherheit?#6
> Aber auch 5x so gut wie ne Daiwa J8 die "nur" 8€ / 100m kostet?
> Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
 Wenn es nur darum geht Fische an Land zu zergeln, dann leg Dir doch ne 35er Mono zu - die kann das auch und die bekommt man für einen Apfel und ein Ei.

 Vielleicht ist die MoreThan ja doch glatter als anderes Geflecht ?
 Vielleicht ist sie tragfähiger als gleichdickes Geflecht und kann deshalb dünner gefischt werden ?
 Vielleicht hat sie die Farbbeständigkeit schlechthin ?
 Vielleicht ist sie absolut geräuschlos ?
 Vielleicht ist sie abriebfester als anderes Geflecht ?

 Vielleicht...Vielleicht ... Vielleicht....

 Alles Fragen, die ICH nicht beantworten kann ohne die Schnur gefischt zu haben.
 Sicher - in bin mit der Stroft zufrieden, an Gewässern mit höherem Verschleiß fische ich entweder die Spiderwire Code Red oder ne Fireline (muss also sicherlich nicht immer das teuerste haben), aber VIELLEICHT macht die MoreThan ja alles andere nass.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Ich hab die Schnur jetzt in der Hand gehabt. Irgendwo im englischsprachigen Bereich wird sie als "gamechanger" bezeichnet und das trifft es auch.

Es ist nicht zu merken, ob man eine Geflochtene in der Hand hält oder eine Mono. Absoluter Wahnsinn!

Und zu den Standardkommentaren "sie ist 5x teurer, aber auch 5x besser?". Sie braucht nicht 5x besser sein, die letzen paar Prozente Verbesserung sind immer teuer erkauft. Das ist aber in *jedem *Bereich so.


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Also mal wieder eine Weiterentwicklung von Schnur, die sich nun erst mal bewähren muss.

Punkt 1: Gefühl = sehr glatt
hat se nun schon mal bestanden. :vik:

Jetzt kommen noch die ganzen anderen Punkte wie Reißfestigkeit, Angaben des Hersteller mal wieder erlogen, Farbbeständigkeit, Geräuschbildung auf Titanium- und Blechringen, Wurfverhalten, Perückenbildung, Luftknotenbildung, Knotenfestigkeit, BC-Tauglichkeit, Forenhypetauglichkeit, Marketing, Verfügbarkeit, MI6-Tauglichkeit (Q-TÜV),... 

Leider hat sie auch schon nen Minuspunkt bei "Preis"!  #d
(Kann sich ja noch ändern! )


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Aber wie schon bemerkt, das bekannte Paretoprinzip, mit 20% Einsatz erziele ich 80% der Gesamtleistung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Die 20/80 sind aber nur möglich, weil es Leute gibt, die für die vollen 100% Bereit sind tief in die Tasche zu greifen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Ist ja nun auch nicht so, als wenn wir nicht schon reichlich Schnüre im breiten Angebot hätten! :m

Als primäre Eigenschaften sehe ich den geringen Durchmesser und Geschmeidigkeit, Ablaufverhalten und Geräuscharmut sowie Reißfestigkeit samt effektiver Knotenstärke an. 
Das können viele Schnüre, auch einige lange bekannte, auch noch deutlich manchmal unter 10€/100m zu haben. 

Eher sekundäre Eigenschaften sind die Abriebsfestigkeit und Tüdelresistenz und Farbresistenz, Optik auf der Rolle und wie sie überhaupt aussieht usw.
Halber Preis = muss auch nur halb solange halten, wenn sie 60% hält ist es schon ein Gewinn und frische Schnur drauf ist immer besser als alte! :m
Schon fast tertiär ist die Einhaltung der aufgedruckten Durchmesserangaben und Tragkraftangaben, wichtig ist was da real nachgeprüft und nachgemessen vorhanden ist und mit geht und ob das gut ist.

Den Abrieb beim Werfen und Kurbeln verbessere ich lieber durch allerbeste Ringe, das kostet nur 1mal ca. 30 EUR mehr und ich habe Ruhe beim Werfen und die Leine reibt sich nicht ab. 
Fuji "Orginal" SIC, Torzite, schiefe K-Ringe und Co leider nicht so gut. Von dem anderen beworbenen Gedöns ganz zu schweigen.

Die Tüdelneigung hängt stark an der Rolle, hier brauche ich etwas mit ordentlich Spulenhub, gleichmäßiger Verlegung, guter Randausnutzung und sehr gut führendem schnurschonenden Schnurlaufröllchen. Das ist nichtmal teuer. 
Shimano macht das besser als Daiwa mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen. Andere können das noch netter für die Schnur. Shimanos 2-Stufen Wormshaft tut der Schnur schon sehr gut.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Nee, das ist ein Wirtschaftlichkeitsgrundsatz, gilt genau so wie fürs Zeitung lesen, 20% gelesen (die richtigen 20%) und 80% der Informationen sind Dein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Und weiter gehts mit Seitenlangen Ausführungen von Leuten, die sie nicht in der Hand hatten und wahrscheinlich auch nie werden, aber prinzipiell gegen alles wettern, was mehr kostet als eine Red Arc (bei Rollen) oder mehr als die billigste Geflochtene des örtlichen Händlers.

Darauf einzugehen ist Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Die japanische Gesellschaft ist eine sehr traditionalistische und immer mit dem Anspruch behaftet, dass das Beste gerade gut genug ist, aber immer mit dem Streben nach noch besserem.
Ob nun eine Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid für unsere Verhältnisse das Beste ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber für japanische Verhältnisse setzt sie einen Meilenstein und da macht sich auch beim Preis bemerkbar.
Die Japaner haben einen ausgeprägten Hang zu Qualität und sind auch sehr viel mehr bereit, dafür zu zahlen, anders als wir, ich sag mal überspitzt, preisorientierten Europäer.
Nahezu sämtliches Customzubehör kommt aus japanischer Fertigung, selbst Design wird durch Japan mittlerweile dominiert, siehe z.B. JDM-Ruten und Rollen.
Wir dürfen hierbei nicht unterschätzen, dass Japan noch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gesellschaftliche Strukturen hatte, die wir seit mehreren Jahrhunderten nicht hatten.
Allerdings bieten die Japaner auch mittlerweile ein für europäische Verhältnisse gutes P/L-Niveau an, was sie allerdings nicht davon abhält, absolute Spitzentechnologie zu offerieren.
Ob ich ein 12 fach-Geflecht brauche oder nicht, wenn ich es mir leisten kann, dann kaufe ich es, wenn nicht kann ich mir auch eine JBraid oder EVO zu deutlich besseren Preisen kaufen.
So einfach ist das, frei nach dem Motto:
Wer Toyota fährt ist gut bedient, wer sich Lexxus kauft ,weiß den Unterschied zu schätzen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Macht doch nicht gleich ein Fass auf! 

Es ist doch ein alter Hut, dass es mehr als genug Leute gibt, die sich liebend gerne oberhalb eines Levels ausrüsten, wohlwissend, dass sie nie die Grenzen dieser Produkte erfahren werden und teilweise auch keinen Unterschied zu einfacheren Produkten bemerken.

Genau so gibts viele, die sparen sich zu Tode, koste es, was es wolle. Auf Qualität im Sinne von seinen Preis wert sein pfeifen sie sich einen.

Ich gebe offen und ehrlich zu, dass ich zu den Leuten zähle, die diesen Strick vorläufig nicht kaufen werden. Ich sehe für mich darin keinen spürbaren Mehrwert. Da warte ich lieber, bis die Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wurde und man weiß, ob sie wirklich fett genug ist - so what!?


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Ich hab mir damals auch die 8-Braid geleistet, als sie noch teuer war, klar, nicht so teuer wie die 12-fach aber doch schon deutlch teurer als die normale Schnur und ich werde mir garantiert, wenn mal wieder eine neue Geflochtene fällig ist, die auch mal gönnen, es sei denn, bis dahin gibt es vernichtende Testberichte, was ich aber bei Daiwa-Produkten im oberen Preissegment eigentlich nicht erwarte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Mit der 8er hatte ich auf unterschiedlichen Rollen mal Schlaufen geworfen...das ist das einzige was bei mir im Hinterkopf ein wenig Zweifel aufkommen lässt...andererseits haben genug Läden die 8er im Angebot. #c


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Naja, sollte der Strick sich wirklich als Wunderwaffe bewähren werde ich mich in 3-4 Jahren eventuell damit beschäftigen - wenn die Preise wieder aufm Boden sind, weil eben mehrere Anbieter 'ne 12fach Geflochtene bieten. 
Ansonsten gibts eben sone und solche


----------



## zandertex (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

in 3-4 jahren gibt es längst ne 24fach geflochtene.


----------



## Meylo1234 (6. September 2016)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Ich hatte die Daiwa 12 braid saltiga in 0,26mm in Norwegen getestet. 2 Schnurbrüche innerhalb einer halben Stunde. Einmal 15 m und einmal 30 m über dem Vorfach beim Anschlag einfach gerissen. System, Blei und Fisch (vermutlich gute Leng's|uhoh...Alles weg. :r
Die Schnur geht zurück an den Händler und kommt mir nie wieder auf die Rolle. |abgelehn


----------



## Perchhunter 99 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Ich habe mir die Schnur gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden, ja der Preis ist happig 60eur für 135meter aber ich bin sehr begeistert von der schnur 0,08 ist sie stark und trägt etwas über 5kg die stärke haut auch hin sehr dünne Schnur und auch extrem abriebfest ich muss dazu sagen sie ist nur was für den highend Angler aber wer sehr viel zeit am Wasser verbringt wird seinen spaß mit der schnur haben ich hab auch von anderen die diese Schnur fischen nur gutes gehört 

Dann noch dickes Petri für's neue Jahr#6


----------



## lucio69 (1. April 2017)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Erfahrung:

 Habe die 12 fach (0,08) getestet und war begeistert! Viele gute Eigenschaften, die bereits aufgezählt wurden.
 Aber leider vor kurzem drei Abrisse beim Anhieb in der Hauptschnur an einem Tag. 
 Vermutlich wird die Schnur bei "längerer" Nutzung spröde und neigt dann schnell zum Bruch. 
 Das benutzte Geflecht habe ich sofort entfernt und überlege, ob ich das Geld ausgeben soll und alle 2-3 Monate die Schnur erneuere??? Wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## fischbär (2. April 2017)

*AW: 12-fach Flechtung: Daiwa Morethan 12 Braid*

Ist doch immer das Gleiche. Am Anfang alle happy, Wunderschnur etc. Dann dauert es etwas und schon kommen die Probleme.
Die Abrisse können evtl. auf das gleiche Problem wie bei den 8ern zurück gehen: zu dünne Fasern und Stränge. Daher extreme Anfälligkeit gegen Überhitzen an Knötchen etc.
Ich fische selbst 8er nur noch da, wo es die Lautstärke erfordert. Ansonsten bin ich zurück zu 4ern und habe keine Probleme mehr.


----------

